# Triton TRB001......review.



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Review:

Model no: Triton TRB001 Plunge Router…………Australian model. 
220-240V – 50HZ
Speed: 8,000 – 20,000 rpm.
Collet: ½” and ¼” ( I believe the UK model has different collets supplied)


“2000W Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router”

I purchased this router in September 2012 and immediately removed the plunge spring and set it into my second router table.

Today, I was working on a guide bush dado jig and wanted to extend the 1” slot by about 4”.

I looked at the routers I had and their edge guides and decided to use the edge guide that came with the Triton routers.

As you will see, the Triton has substantial width advantage over the standard edge guide for the Makita and Ryobi routers. The Triton can be used over 6” in from the edge of the work piece, although that was not required for this exercise.

The first order of business was to replace the spring that had been removed to enable table use.

This was just a matter of unscrewing a small screw and rotating the plastic cap about 1/8 of a turn.

The spring is then inserted and the cap replaced and the screw done up. The spring is quite strong and some care is needed to ensure the spring does not fly out of the tube.

After removing the table insert plate, installing the edge guide was very easy. Two plastic knobs are loosened, the cap nuts slid into the edge guide and retightened. The distance of the fence from the cutter is adjusted by another two plastic knobs.

Changing to full plunge mode was a matter of pushing in a button in one of the handles.

A number of people have made the statement that the Triton is “top heavy” and liable to rock. I did not find this to be the case at all. The router was rock steady with the weight taken by base plate 

Getting used to the switch and plunge lock lever position was easy and left and right thumb can be used for these tasks without taking your hand from the round handles.

The plunge was VERY smooth and the return positive. Sorry to say Harry, but I feel that it was just as good as the Makita.

The only item that I missed was a micro adjust on the fence guide which the Makita edge guide does have.

I am so pleased with the Triton in plunge mode, that I have decided to use this router as my ‘go to’ router for the next 6 months to get a better comparison to the Makita.

I already have a 7” square Oak Park plate for this router, so can use the full range of Oak Park guide bushes.

Items noted from todays use:


If the switch is in the on position, even with no power connected, you cannot plunge the router to full depth and enable the shaft lock to operate. You can however manually use the shaft lock to undo the collet.
Be careful when you go to remove the spring for table use. It is very strong and will pop out.
 
Please refer to the attached photos.

PS. This review may be edited as I go through the photos.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice setup James, and an excellent description. You have me leaning more and more toward a large Triton for the table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A good review James, can you really fully plunge the router easily with the palm of your right hand like you can with the Makita?


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you James for the great review and clear detailed photos.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Excellent article, James. Gives me food for thought while recuperating.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

After reading the review, I looked at Triton routers on line and it appears that they only make one model, the large 3 1/2 HP which caused me to ask if this is true, I am looking for a new router to use for cutting mortises for hinges and inlays, don't think that I need a router as large as the Triton seems to be. I'm thinking of the Bosch Colt which is at the other end of the scale. Suggesgtions would be appreciated. I know that I have asked about this before, but am still in the market, haven't bought yet as I'm not certain yet of what to buy and am not in great need for the router yet, to hot in the shop to do much work but cooler weather is not far away.

Jerry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> A good review James, can you really fully plunge the router easily with the palm of your right hand like you can with the Makita?


Yes, Harry. I knew that you would ask the question.

Before I locked up the shed last night, I reached up to the Makita on the shelf and pressed it down with one hand. I then reached over to the Triton and pressed it down with one hand for comparison.

I could not detect any difference in the required pressure. 

The Makita has two springs and the Triton one slightly larger spring.

Both had smooth and positive returns. (Although I have learned the hard way not to let the router just fly back). :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*multi HP....*



Jerry Bowen said:


> After reading the review, I looked at Triton routers on line and it appears that they only make one model, the large 3 1/2 HP which caused me to ask if this is true, I am looking for a new router to use for cutting mortises for hinges and inlays, don't think that I need a router as large as the Triton seems to be. I'm thinking of the Bosch Colt which is at the other end of the scale. Suggesgtions would be appreciated. I know that I have asked about this before, but am still in the market, haven't bought yet as I'm not certain yet of what to buy and am not in great need for the router yet, to hot in the shop to do much work but cooler weather is not far away.
> 
> Jerry


Hi Jerry, Triton make 3 different size routers.

JOF001 - 1 1/2HP

MOF001 - 2 1/4HP and

TRA001 - 3 1/4HP.

You should be able to find one to suit your needs.

All soft start and variable speed.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the switch form plunge to rack give the Triton an advantage above most-if not all routers. Thanks for the review. You will have to come visit in 2020 for the Olympics.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice review James I have been wanting to now get a plunge router and will sooner than later I'am thinking. Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Daikusan said:


> I think the switch form plunge to rack give the Triton an advantage above most-if not all routers. Thanks for the review. You will have to come visit in 2020 for the Olympics.


Congratulations to Tokyo..


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Nice review, James! 
Jerry, I've been using both the Triton 2 1/4 and 3 1/4 hp routers for hand held and router table applications, respectively, for 2 years. 

The table application is great, and the router has given me no issues, once we replaced the nylon raising screw with a metal one. (They all come with metal ones now). 

Hand held, using the 2 1/4hp plunge router, it's a joy to use, with plenty of power.

I'm really pleased with their strong build and customer service. Don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Triton does not offer the dust separator bucket and hose in the US.

Bosch to the rescue:
The VAC024 adapter or VAC005 hose fits the Triton routers dust port.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Home depot sells flexible pipe for sump pumps that fits the Triton base dust port


----------



## alexy (May 30, 2014)

Is the TRB a later [future?] model of the TRA shown on their web site?

All the write-ups I have seen say you don't have to go beneath the table to change bits. But you have confirmed what I thought was the case--you have to go below to switch off the power switch on the router to get the automatic spindle lock to work. I know this is a safety feature, but does it look like the linkage could be defeated for use of the router in a table with a remote switch?


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

alexy said:


> ...does it look like the linkage could be defeated for use of the router in a table with a remote switch?


Easily.

Removing the Triton switch interlock


----------



## alexy (May 30, 2014)

*Good to know*



marc82much said:


> Easily.
> (URL deleted to allow post to go through)


Thanks, Marc.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

alexy said:


> Is the TRB a later [future?] model of the TRA shown on their web site? [...]


I had the same question. Per Triton customer support (Kreg Tools, in the US):



> The TRB is actually the older model of the two. The differences between these two is the distributor at the time of the model. The routers themselves are the same.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually, I do not think they are all the same. Some of the older TRA/TRB do not feature the through table winder.

My TRA does not , but my newer TRB does....


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi James, loved your review. The main problem is finding the damn spring that you casually put away somewhere on the assumption you would never need it again !!! Al.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldrusty said:


> Hi James, loved your review. The main problem is finding the damn spring that you casually put away somewhere on the assumption you would never need it again !!! Al.


:haha: :haha:


----------

